# Monitor G2460PF colours



## Morgar (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, a few days ago I ordered the AOC G2460PF. Although it is a good monitor with the 144 Hz I feel like the colours are rubbish (on default). I've tried to mess with the settings of the monitor itself to make it better and that has actually improved the quality of the colours BUT, black is just not black on my screen.

This is a video of a youtuber I like on which I noticed it so very well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVWMmQPnfOI?t=4m9s 

Here is a photo of what I say on my monitor
http://puu.sh/pLFMy/ee75e9a056.jpg (this is poor quality because of my camere this is what I actually see)

Please help me because if I can't fix this I will send this monitor back and get a refund. Also, I'm not the most technical guy so a video with instructions would be ideal, although every bit of help get appreciated!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Morgar :wave:

Here's a Youtube video showing how to calibrate your monitor to your PC (I'm assuming you're using Windows 7, from your OS on the left :wink


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Black is a function of your brightness and contrast, not the actual color adjustments.

The Windows display calibration noted above will get it close. If you have multiple monitors and TV's to justify the cost, you could get an actual calibration tool: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055MBQO...olid=5JOFUPAEZFQ0&coliid=I1X299YDN35LCE&psc=1


----------

